# Roll Call- Seagull Century



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Ok so I'm going for my first metric century (I know, I know I'm a mileage weany). I'm going to be staying in Rehoboth with the Greyhounds and driving down Sat for the start. I hope the weather isn't too insane this year.

So who else is going this year?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm goin' for the full 100. I've caught 1 good year and 2 bad years (bailed on last year completely, due to the weather). I think it's a fun ride, and good for jumping in a paceline and getting some high-speed cruising/drafting. I have a group of friends that go every year and make a party out of it. But I have to go home that night, so I won't be doing any of the crab feasts on sunday (bummer!)


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

For me, it's the "official" end of summer. Did my first one in '98, and have only missed one or two since then (weather). My friends and I rent "our" beach house for the weekend (in Bethany), so summer really doesn't end on Labor Day for us. Keep your fingers crossed for good (or at least dry) weather!


----------



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

Like Scott, this pretty much wraps up the season for us - the last 100 miler. After the Civil War Century, and the NY Lowlander, a welcome change, I think. Weather has been rotten last couple years. It has to get better soon doesn't it? Look for 4 Undiscovered Cyclists in shirts looking somewhat like the Discovery Channel.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Ok so I'm going for my first metric century (I know, I know I'm a mileage weany). I'm going to be staying in Rehoboth with the Greyhounds and driving down Sat for the start. I hope the weather isn't too insane this year.
> 
> So who else is going this year?


I've done it several times but won't be able to do it this year. By the way, if you can ride a metric century, you should be anle to do 100 miles with no problem. It's flat as a pancake except a little rise to the bridge on th Assateague Island and you can draft off some large groups of riders if you get tired.

Hvae fun!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

cpark said:


> I've done it several times but won't be able to do it this year. By the way, if you can ride a metric century, you should be anle to do 100 miles with no problem. It's flat as a pancake except a little rise to the bridge on th Assateague Island and you can draft off some large groups of riders if you get tired.
> 
> Hvae fun!


Yes but I've never done a metric century before...


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll come if the weather isn't miserable and I can get a ride from Virginia Beach.

Anybody want to give me a ride & have 1/2 of their gas/toll costs paid by me?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lx93 said:


> I'll come if the weather isn't miserable and I can get a ride from Virginia Beach.
> 
> Anybody want to give me a ride & have 1/2 of their gas/toll costs paid by me?


I'm not doing Seagull but I do plan on doing Between the Waters on 10/27.

It starts and ends at Cape Charles this year so it's pretty close (hour).

In the past there have been a pretty big group from FF there lead by Big George.

My vehicle is not set up great for more than one bike but I can install a rack if need be.

If you want to ride and can't find one from a Frog that lives closer to you I certainly would come get you.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> I'm not doing Seagull but I do plan on doing Between the Waters on 10/27.
> 
> My vehicle is not set up great for more than one bike but I can install a rack if need be.
> 
> If you want to ride and can't find one from a Frog that lives closer to you I certainly would come get you.


PM on its way momentarily.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

*Seagull*

I am riding in it. I see this as the last long ride of the summer also. Not to worried about the weather. Just makes you think about something other than the beer at the finish line. I have heard alot about how good the ride is from other Fat Frogs and really looking foward to it. See everyone there...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather has been a challenge some years. But based on the trends this summer, even if it's bad weather, it won't be bad like last year's bad. There's a pretty good chance of very good weather. I sacrificed 2 tubes to the weather gods on Monday to ensure good weather. I'm going MTB'ing this evening, so I may donate some blood to the biking gods.

-just doin' my part.


----------



## SaddleBags (Aug 16, 2005)

What's the morning registration like? Since I bailed on the last 2 Seagulls due to weather after preregistering, I'm thinking of registering the morning of the ride.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

*I'm going, not sure if I'll do the metric or the english*

I couldn't ride from April - July because of a broken thumb. Still working up to century mileage again. if it's flat enough I may just grind it out.


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

I'll be there for the Euro version. I'll probably be wearing a George Washington University kit.

Sam


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

SamDC said:


> I'll be there for the Euro version. I'll probably be wearing a George Washington University kit.
> 
> Sam


I don't know what I'll be wearing but I'm a female and I'll be riding a 98 Postal Trek with red, white, and blue spokes. I know there's a pic around here somewhere...
I found it in my user gallery... http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=25629&cat=500&ppuser=238316


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

You missed a choice in your Poll:

4.) I'm not riding because it crazy dangerous.

I've ridden it several times......be careful of all the inexperienced riders jumping on a 25MPH pace line with no experience. After being taken down for the 3rd time, I gave up on the ride. You all be careful out there.:mad2: :blush2:  

BTW, forecast for Sat is high of 77 with a 10% chance of rain.

Zeytin:

If you are doing the metric.....look at the route map, if you can get some one to pick you up in Asseteaque.......there is a way to do a metric by riding from Salisbury to the Assetique rest stop. Doing the Seagull without going out to the beach is missing the best part of the ride....IMO.

Good Luck

Len


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

zeytin said:


> I don't know what I'll be wearing but I'm a female and I'll be riding a 98 Postal Trek with red, white, and blue spokes. I know there's a pic around here somewhere...
> I found it in my user gallery... http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=25629&cat=500&ppuser=238316


Geez, I thought you were gonna post a picture of YOU, not your bike!


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

*Damn! $90 to register on Sat!*

I want to go, but man, that's pricey


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Two and a half Seagulls completed - '00, '05 (half - bailed due to a DH medical), and '06.
'05 and '06 in the rain. Sigh.
Family commitments will put us in NY for the ride this year, so I'm sure it will be sunny and gorgeous out for it!  
Many folks from our LBS will be there - aiming, no doubt, for a 4 hour century. Freakin' hammerheads.
Have fun to all who do the ride and ride safely!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Len J said:


> Zeytin:
> 
> If you are doing the metric.....look at the route map, if you can get some one to pick you up in Asseteaque.......there is a way to do a metric by riding from Salisbury to the Assetique rest stop. Doing the Seagull without going out to the beach is missing the best part of the ride....IMO.
> Good Luck
> Len


Len, 
Thanks for the advice, I won't be on any 25mph pace lines, but I've heard the SG is dangerous so I'll be careful. 
I will be staying in Rehoboth, with all the greyhounds, at my friends B&B so I'll be seeing the beach. I've not signed up with anyone I know so there'll be no one to pick me up or anything. Thanks for the advice though, I'm hoping that next year I can do the full century and the rest stop on Assateague will be my reward 
S


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

scott bdc said:


> Geez, I thought you were gonna post a picture of YOU, not your bike!


My bike is more recognizeable and memorable.


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

Len J said:


> You missed a choice in your Poll:
> 
> 4.) I'm not riding because it crazy dangerous.
> 
> ...


Len, no disrespect intended, but as one who has nowhere near the ability to join in a 25 mph paceline, those folks can be a danger to others as well! Yeah, I like to think that I ride responsibly, but, regardless, when you've got 7,000 folks out there, some of them are going to be all over the road. Having those pacelines whiz by (sometimes with minimal clearance or warning) can be a hazard to many who are out for a "Sunday (or Saturday) Stroll."


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Agree 100%*



scott bdc said:


> Len, no disrespect intended, but as one who has nowhere near the ability to join in a 25 mph paceline, those folks can be a danger to others as well! Yeah, I like to think that I ride responsibly, but, regardless, when you've got 7,000 folks out there, some of them are going to be all over the road. Having those pacelines whiz by (sometimes with minimal clearance or warning) can be a hazard to many who are out for a "Sunday (or Saturday) Stroll."


The thing is, if I know that there are going to be faster groups passing slower ones........then why do many/some of the slower riders think they are entitled to ride 3 or 4 wide? :mad2: There is more than enough blame to go around. Slower riders think faster riders are the dangerous ones, likewise the faster riders think the slower one's are the menace.  

The whole ride is a cluster................and a recipe for accidents, it's a tribute to most of the riders that there are not more. It's a fun ride, and I would recommend that everyone do it at least once, but you have to be constantly aware for the unexpected. If you are riding slower, stay right. If you hear "bike left" DO NOT look over your left shoulder as you drift left! :blush2: (Been taken down by that one). If you are riding faster, expect the unexpected.....give more room than you think you need. :cryin: With this many people, with this wide an experience difference from the newest rider to the most experienced, and the wide speed differences, be very aware.

Be careful out there.

Len


----------

